# Aktuelle Filme



## Volker1234 (20. April 2018)

Welche aktuellen Filme laufen gerade.

VieleGrüße

Volker1234


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. April 2018)

Guck halt ins Kinoprogramm..^^


----------



## Tikume (21. April 2018)

Ich glaube in Fürth läuft gerade "Ban that thing"


----------



## Aun (21. April 2018)

der is schon weg ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (21. April 2018)

Ne ne, isser nicht. Hat ja noch nichts falsch gemacht.


----------



## Aun (21. April 2018)

ach ja und gegen welche richtlinien hat er dann verstoßen?


----------



## spectrumizer (22. April 2018)

Nix fersteh


----------



## Volker1234 (22. April 2018)

Hi,

 

ich meinte was ihr empfehlen könnt.

 

Viele Grüße

Volker1234


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2018)

Die nächsten Wochen werden teuer, wenn man oft ins Kino geht. ^^

Infinity War, Deadpool 2, Jurassic World 2, Solo, Rampage, Venom und Aquaman (naja, mal sehen), MEG, The Predator (auch wenn ich Angst davor habe, bei den Storygerüchten), 

 

Und aktuell? Läuft sicher noch Black Panther und Ready Player One.


----------



## Aun (22. April 2018)

macht pi mal daumen 130-150 tacken ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (22. April 2018)

The Predator (auch wenn ich Angst davor habe, bei den Storygerüchten),


Oh ja, ich auch. Wenn sich das geleakte Script als wahr erweißt, dann R.I.P. Predator-Franchise. Das wird dann genauso durch den Fleischwolf gedreht, wie Alien.


----------



## Tikume (22. April 2018)

Ich gehe mittlerweile nur noch selten ins Kino, einfach weil gefühlt fast nur Murks läuft und die Serien extrem aufgeholt haben.


----------



## Aun (22. April 2018)

Nix fersteh


Der hat die Spielregeln nicht versta nden.

capice?


----------



## spectrumizer (23. April 2018)

Ah, das meinste. Hab da in dem Thread nur den einen Beitrag von ihm entfernt. Aber nicht den User.


----------

